# Questions about my prep for upcoming HR34/Whole Home Install



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Next Tuesday, the tech guy is coming to install an HR34 and set up my Whole Home system. I have a few questions about my plans before he gets here.

Details: I am replacing an HR20 with the 34, and I am keeping my 21-P and 23-70 in my system. All are currently connected to the internet. One is hard wired to my router, the other two are wireless.

Does it make a difference which of the DVRs is hardwired? I would prefer to put the 34 in an area of my house that requires a wireless connection, if it makes no appreciable difference. I am assuming that a wireless connection of 20-30 mbps will be sufficient.

Do both the DVRs with wireless connections require a CCK? The work order only specifies one CCK; do I need to change this?

Thanks in advance for your help. And if there is anything else I need to know before the truck roll, please chime in!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Once the CCK is installed, all of your DVRs will obtain their network connectivity over the coax. You will no longer have direct (wired or wireless) connections to your router/switch.

The CCK can go anyplace that you have both coax and internet. I would recommend putting it where you have wired internet connectivity. It does not need to be located with one of your receivers. You only need one CCK.

Assuming your "21-P and 23-70" are both dual tuner DVRs, you will end up needing an SWM16 multiswitch (you will have 9 tuners total with the HR34). Hopefully the work order calls for this and the installer comes properly prepared.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

What Carl said.

I'd just add that if the HR34 was going in a room with a hard-wired ethernet connection available, you wouldn't necessarily need a CCK at all. Unlike the HR2x's, the HR34 can optionally bridge your WHDVR set-up to the internet.

The only difference is if your HR34 reboots, all your H/HR's will temporarily lose internet connectivity until it comes back up. With the CCK, internet is always available to every box... as long as the CCK itself is up and running.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

although the HR34 works like steve mentioned, I would prier the CCK connection just in case the HR34 where to go kaput


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

So, if I hardwire the CCK into bedroom DVR (the one nearest the router), will there be an appreciable decrease in performance from the HR34 in the living room (35 feet away)? Or the one downstairs (45 feet). Or will that mean that all three units will be effectively "hardwired" through the coax?

I would prefer to have the HR34 hooked up to my 50" Pio Elite rather than the 42" Panasonic, but only if there is no real downside.

I am aware of the need for a SWM 16 multiswitch. I will ping the work order to make sure they don't send out an 8. Anything else I am forgetting?

BTW, I tried "unsupported" MRV on my own wireless network. Sputtered and spit, but looked great on the GUI!

Thanks, you guys have been a big help!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The CCK is its own device on your coax network that bridges the coax to your home network. Depending on the type of CCK you have installed, it will be on its own coax or can be in-line with a receiver. This doesn't affect performance at all.

With regard to MRV, the receivers will not even touch your home network and technically wouldn't even need the CCK as all MRV traffic is over the coax.

- Merg


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks so much. I think I am ready now to get this done.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry -- one more question:

Is there and advantage/disadvantage to using the DECA Broadband Adapter, hardwiring my system as opposed to the CCK-W wireless connection? My gut tells me hardwiring is preferable, and I am able to do either with my current system.

Sorry to be a pest, but I want to get this right the first time.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

a wired connection is always preferred over wireless simply because there is less to go wrong. use the wireless only if it is not possible to put a wired CCK somewhere.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MRinDenver said:


> Is there and advantage/disadvantage to using the DECA Broadband Adapter, hardwiring my system as opposed to the CCK-W wireless connection? My gut tells me hardwiring is preferable, and I am able to do either with my current system.


At best, there will be no difference in performance between the two. Wireless is so susceptible to environmental variables, tho, I would definitely go with the hard-wired broadband adapter. Just my .02.

I've been an MRV user from day one, so I'm still using a vanilla deca broadband adapter with a PI (18v or 19v, IIRC), and it's been rock solid for a couple of years now.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

That's what I thought, too. Thanks.


----------

